# netgear wireless router problem with connecting



## KateLemon (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought a new wireless netgear router for my dorm, I was able to set it up without problems but it won't seem to connect to the internet. I can get a wired connection to the internet fine through the ethernet cord to my laptop but when I try to go from the ethernet to the router it doesn't get any signal. 

Also, if this helps at all, I have the same problem connecting to the internet with an ethernet cord from the modem to an xbox. The connection to the network is fine, it juts wont connect to the internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make/model of the modem? Did you power cycle the modem for 30 seconds when you changed the device connected to it?


----------



## KateLemon (Feb 19, 2010)

Netgear Wireless-G Router WGR614v10 and yeah I've tried power cycling several times and I still get the same results


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## KateLemon (Feb 19, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Katemonstah>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HelloPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-65-65-E3-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-7E-AB-7A-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-0C-E4-46
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b45b:fe53:1cc0:e6ce%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.22.2.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.248
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 24, 2010 3:23:15 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 25, 2010 6:16:39 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.22.2.97
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.24.0.30
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.0.50
10.1.0.51
4.2.2.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:4d9:e3a:7dbe:6c1(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d9:e3a:7dbe:6c1%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9F6C1370-0909-4A9E-A450-F550B7E6B
83D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1BC2929E-B9E6-4589-A980-0CD02A9CA
469}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9F6C1370-0909-4A9E-A450-F550B7E6B
83D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{E6AD189E-5A3A-4297-8CB6-CBCAC5B50
1F0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Katemonstah>ping 172.22.2.102

Pinging 172.22.2.102 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.22.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 172.22.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 172.22.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 172.22.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 172.22.2.102:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Katemonstah>ping 172.22.2.97

Pinging 172.22.2.97 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.22.2.97: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 172.22.2.97: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 172.22.2.97: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 172.22.2.97: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 172.22.2.97:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Katemonstah>ping 10.1.0.50

Pinging 10.1.0.50 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.1.0.50: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=61
Reply from 10.1.0.50: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=61
Reply from 10.1.0.50: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=61
Reply from 10.1.0.50: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=61

Ping statistics for 10.1.0.50:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Users\Katemonstah>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Katemonstah>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Katemonstah>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make/model of the modem you use. Those IP addresses don't look like they're coming from that router! Can you connect directly to the modem and do the following.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

